# Got my APC order



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice stuff!
And may I be the first to model the lovely new sweatshirt?? I obviously used a mirror for the shot... 










For anyone who is still planning to order, the sizes run very roomy for what you order.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Is this better?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Very cool!!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Cant wait to get mine!


----------

